# 5080 China tubes experiance



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

this might not surprise many here but took me for sure - I hope my SS pic comes through but what happened was I was shooting with my 5080 tubes with the loop just to try it out and shot fine using hex nuts , size of 5/16" so then I thought I'd try 9/16" steel ball bearings and was taken back by what took place - the bands retracted but the bearing was in part left behind being it was to heavy for the tubes to propel forward so the bearing barely made it to the target - anyone have this happen to them - anyway just thought I'd share - ya I know should have figured this out before hand, DUH on my part  Jim......PS - really enjoy shooting this glove shot style s.s.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> this might not surprise many here but took me for sure - I hope my SS pic comes through but what happened was I was shooting with my 5080 tubes with the loop just to try it out and shot fine using hex nuts , size of 5/16" so then I thought I'd try 9/16" steel ball bearings and was taken back by what took place - the bands retracted but the bearing was in part left behind being it was to heavy for the tubes to propel forward so the bearing barely made it to the target - anyone have this happen to them - anyway just thought I'd share - ya I know should have figured this out before hand, DUH on my part  Jim......PS - really enjoy shooting this glove shot style s.s.


Very strange, I use 3060 pseudos and 9/16" bearings and get 185-195fps and they hit like a a baseball bat, same is true when I use 2050 looped tubes ! 5080 tubes should propel those bearings very, very well.

What kind of a sling is that, how does it work ..something is very wrong for you not to get very good speed out of your 5080 tubes.

wll


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

ya your probably right wll - I'll have to try this again today, maybe the ball is slipping around the pouch - with my big tubes I have no issues.... :iono:

this is what some call a "Glove Shot" design, mine is made out of sched. 40 PVC pipe, I know its large to pack around but when I'm out and about that doesn't concern me much.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

well can I take this all back, went out today and sure enough everything shot fine :banghead: - I don't know what happened but it seems all is good, not getting anywhere close to what I would like for speed but then I have my big tubes for that, not sure what it was I was doing incorrectly, but am grateful just the same - thanks wll for your input, would really like to be getting your speed, will keep working on it, really like those 5080's


----------

